# Subs needed for Detroit, Mi. area



## zak (Oct 27, 2004)

Fellow plowers,

I am currently looking for subs this year to help with our ever growing snow business. I am looking for drivers with or without trucks and also sidewalk help. Dependability is very important it is a must. Please get back to me at your earliest convenience.

Thanks in advance for the responses

Chad

[email protected]
(313) 218-9263


----------



## NU-Plowr (Nov 21, 2004)

*Available*

Zak, I'm available anytime on the weekends and 1pm through 4 or 5am during the week. I have my own truck and plow. Dodge 2500 Western 7'6" plow. You can email me at [email protected] with your hourly rate.


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

it looks like i might have a huge void im my salting route if you need that kinda help....


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

iam also available in the detroit area iam in clinton twp let me know thanx bill 1988 chevy with 8 ft western.


----------



## amw (Dec 1, 2004)

99 SD F250+ Diesel 4x4 w/ 7.5ft SD boss plow. Also have "inbed" spreader
Currently working in downtown detroit (near the fisher bld.), 8mile & greenfield area, 8 & telegraph, 11 & dequinder, 13 & grossbeck (and all in between)

Been plowing for 5 years, let me know if you can use us.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## bratsrus (Jan 20, 2005)

*available*

I am running a 2003 F250 Superduty with a 7.5 Meyer blade. As of right now I have no where to run it. I am available between 7pm and 9am. Have lots of plowing experience! You can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

my dump truck just went down tonight and depending on if theey can get it done by tomorrow then i may be looking to sub out some work for the storm this weekend.....Any one able to if i need it?

ill know more on my truck in the morning and i will keep you guys updated...thanks


----------



## heliski989 (Nov 5, 2004)

248 863 7706 
got a spair 3yd vbox


----------



## bratsrus (Jan 20, 2005)

*available*

We'll be around to lend a hand. Give us a ring at 313-732-1260 ask for Daryl.


----------

